# Sticky  Video 96 Altima Fuel Pump Replacement



## MTips18 (Apr 30, 2010)

Make a video of the repair. Hope it helps someone. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5JJlaKVmQk


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice job. Very informative video! I'll make it a Sticky.


----------

